# I found a BSD-like Linux



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

It even has a handbook modeled upon FreeBSD's handbook:



			CRUX | Main / Documentation
		


and a Ports system, too:






						CRUX | Main / Handbook3-5
					

The WIP handbook for CRUX 3.5 resp the next release



					crux.nu
				




My experience with it is, it's too minimalist. Even if FreeBSD requires me that much labor to install it, I will just back to Debian (SparkyLinux). And the way the packages tools was named it reminds me of the SVR4 package system more than of FreeBSD (pkgadd, pkgrm,...). So overall, I found it to be a mix of pre-modern FreeBSD (before pkgng was born) and old Solaris (Solaris before Solaris 10).

p/s: Now I think I love the FreeBSD installer.

Update: I only have experience with FreeBSD and it derivatives, but after a quick look at OpenBSD I found this Linux to look like it more than FreeBSD.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 10, 2020)

> I found a BSD-like Linux



We don't care. Distro hopping is not a part of *BSD mindset.


----------



## hitest (Aug 10, 2020)

That's the beauty of free open source software.  Use whatever operating system you like.  Live and let live.  However, this is a FreeBSD forum so perhaps discussing other types of off-topic items may be more appropriate?!  I'm okay with a discussion of other operating systems.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

hitest said:


> That's the beauty of free open source software.  Use whatever operating system you like.  Live and let live.  However, this is a FreeBSD forum so perhaps discussing other types of off-topic items may be more appropriate?!  I'm okay with a discussion of other operating systems.


I didn't say I use this Linux. I just said I found it when searching on distrowatch for another distro not Debian/Devuan to test on my Bhyve. I found it's BSD-like and I shared my experience about it. Nothing else. I still use FreeBSD as my only OS.


----------



## a6h (Aug 11, 2020)

gh_origin said:


> when searching on distrowatch for another distro not Debian/Devuan to test on my Bhyve


According to DistroWatch , the problem with DistroWatch is DistroWatch.

Quote from DistroWatch: What is this "Page Hit Ranking"?


> [...] we thought it would be fun to track the number of visitors viewing individual distribution pages.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 11, 2020)

I tried CRUX, but it has few packages. I don't think there is even an LXDE. Which is a rather a basic desktop.
I also tried GENTOO but ended in a USE FLAG configuration hell.
I tried VOID linux but there where few configuration options for the compilation of the packages.
So ...


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 11, 2020)

Let's start _FakeOS_ (or _CrapOS_).  The ultimate Linux-based bullsh*t distro & place it on DistroWatch.  We can put in some random crashing kernel-ooops.  Would be fun to see what happens...


----------



## a6h (Aug 11, 2020)

More clicks -> higher rank -> more clicks
It's THE implementation of "_XNOR gate_" (P iff Q, aka Logical Biconditional) in a website.


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 11, 2020)

vigole said:


> More clicks -> higher rank -> more clicks
> It's THE implementation of "_XNOR gate_" (P iff Q, aka Logical Biconditional) in a website.


_TsunamOS_ sounds like the right name


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 11, 2020)

vigole said:


> According to DistroWatch , the problem with DistroWatch is DistroWatch.


I'm hesitant to say anything bad about DistroWatch anymore cause it switched to FreeBSD as its server.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 11, 2020)

vigole said:


> More clicks -> higher rank -> more clicks
> It's THE implementation of "_XNOR gate_" (P iff Q, aka Logical Biconditional) in a website.


Nope. I searched using distrowatch's search and found CRUX along with other distros and picked CRUX. I searched with the terms Linux, source-based and init system is not systemd. I didn't rely on distrowatch's popularity ranking.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 11, 2020)

There is also Lunar Linux and Source Mage. But I think they are not "active".
I found Bogolinux "buggy".


----------



## Truupe (Aug 11, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> Let's start _FakeOS_ (or _CrapOS_). The ultimate Linux-based bullsh*t distro & place it on DistroWatch. We can put in some random crashing kernel-ooops. Would be fun to see what happens...


RedHat would likely sue for trademark infringement.


----------

